# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Fahrtyp B & C + Progessor 8+ ?

## tuntratiger

Ich bin folgender Fahrtyp:

  Technik:

  nur Grundlagen vorhanden
  will auf der Kante fahren lernen 


  Fahrweise:

  kommt zwar die meisten Pisten runter, hat aber Probleme auf schwarzen oder stark zerfahrenen Pisten und im Tiefschnee. 
  mittel-schnell, mal schnell, mal gemütlich, mal sportlich 


  Terrain:

  überwiegend Pisten, manchmal Gelände


  Ich möchte mir den Fischer Progressor 8+ holen.


Ist das der richtige Ski für mich?

----------


## wanttodh

wenn man nicht der ultra sportliche fahrer ist geht der als allround ski auf jeden fall klar. wenns man schneller zu gehen soll würde ich eher zum 9+ greifen. und wirklich tolle tiefschnee eigenschaften darf man sich nicht erhoffen, aber besser als bei nem fis slalom carver  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuntratiger

- Alter: 30
- Geschlecht: Mann
- Größe: 181cm
- Gewicht: 81kg
- 3 mal die Woche joggen 60 Minuten
  3 mal die Woche Fitnessstudio 90 Minuten
- Ich bin bis jetzt 40 Tage Ski gefahren. Ich möchte in Zukunft an Ski-Kursen teilnehmen.
- Pistenfarbe: vor allem blau und rote Pisten, Schwierigkeiten bei schwarzen Pisten
  Schwungart: Paralleles Grundschwingen
  Geschwindigkeit: mittelschnell bis schnell
- Einsatzgebiet: Pisten präpariet und zerfahren mt Hügeln, manchmal Gelände
- Skityp der passen könnte: Allround-Carver für Fortgeschrittenen
- Skilevel: 30 - 70
- Ziel: Ich möchte in den Skilevel-Bereich von 70 - 90 kommen und auf der Kante fahren lernen.
- bisheriger Ski: Rossignol: Allround Carver für Anfänger
-  Ich bin noch nie bewusst Slalom-, Race-, Allmountain- oder sonstige  Carvingski im Vergleich    gefahren und konnte so auch keinen  Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Skitypen feststellen.

----------


## georg

> - Ich bin bis jetzt 40 Tage Ski gefahren. Ich möchte in Zukunft an Ski-Kursen teilnehmen.


 Also Anfänger. Da ist es wichtig, keinen zu harten Ski zu fahren sondern gemütliche, fehlerverzeihende. Der Progressor könnte da schon zu aggressiv sein, aber probiere es einfach aus. Leih dir den Ski mal, schau wie er dir gefällt und wie du damit zurechtkommst.

----------


## wanttodh

Finde den 8+ eigentlich gar nicht so aggressiv.Finde man sollte sich auch nicht was zu weiches holen, da man sonst zu schnell kein Spass mehr hat. Finde es persönllich auch besser sich Ski zu leihen bis man ein gewisses Level erreicht hat.

----------

